# Flash sale at knifewear kelowna



## Godslayer (Jan 20, 2016)

Just a heads up, knifewear kelowna is closing and all the inventory is 20% off. Takamuras ,Kohetsu, Mugen, Konosuke etc. I just scored a kotetsu 270, nogent spatula, American best whisk, 3 knife guards,springhammer, offset spatula, some stickers and a shirt for under $450 cad taxes and shipping in. It's only until Saturday but is defiantly worth checking out. No hinoura river jump sadly. Thought I could get a petty


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 20, 2016)

Godslayer said:


> Just a heads up, knifewear kelowna is closing and all the inventory is 20% off. Takamuras ,Kohetsu, Mugen, Konosuke etc. I just scored a kotetsu 270, nogent spatula, American best whisk, 3 knife guards,springhammer, offset spatula, some stickers and a shirt for under $450 cad taxes and shipping in. It's only until Saturday but is defiantly worth checking out. No hinoura river jump sadly. Thought I could get a petty



Damn, of course I bought all of my knives previously. Just like with the Misono price drop.


----------



## Godslayer (Jan 20, 2016)

tjangula said:


> Damn, of course I bought all of my knives previously. Just like with the Misono price drop.



They have a 210 takamura uchigumo $450ish, I also got a nagura stone. My boss just got a Horace and jasper for a smidge over 200.


----------



## rogue108 (Jan 20, 2016)

Stupid question. How do I find these deals since its isolate to the Kelowna store?


----------



## Godslayer (Jan 20, 2016)

rogue108 said:


> Stupid question. How do I find these deals since its isolate to the Kelowna store?



Call them. They will list off all their brands. They don't carry any masakage or takeda atm  but masakage goes 15% off the first anyway. They have fujiwara denka though, some guys love his stuff.


----------



## rogue108 (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks for the info. Who the hell would of thought they had J-knife store in Kelowna BC. There isn't much out there.


----------



## Godslayer (Jan 21, 2016)

rogue108 said:


> Thanks for the info. Who the hell would of thought they had J-knife store in Kelowna BC. There isn't much out there.



Probably why they are moving to vancouver. You have until Saturday.


----------



## Miho (Jan 21, 2016)

Someone please buy the takamura uchigumo so I won't be tempted


----------



## Framingchisel (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks, great prices on view of the drop in the Canadian dollar.


----------



## jacko9 (Jan 21, 2016)

Web link to this sale?


----------



## Godslayer (Jan 21, 2016)

jacko9 said:


> Web link to this sale?



No weblink. Just call the store. Google knifewear kelowna.


----------

